# Competitive cyclist weight breakdown



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

What happened to the weight breakdown for the 2010 cervelo R3 with ultegra? I cannot find it anymore. I was just looking at it this morning and now...... vanished.

Am I missing something or did it get removed?

If I cannot find that page I'm going to have to break it all down myself. Which is work and I hate doing work.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Select build as frame only. They generally show the weight at the bottom of the screen. They don't show the frame weight for some odd reason, but you can get it by subtracting the fork+headset weight from the total weight.


----------

